
The next generation of Xbox is just called Xbox - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/xbox-scarlett/2019/12/16/21025133/xbox-series-x-name-scarlett
======
this-ali
It doesn't make sense how can a single company have different nomenclatures
for different products?

When a child asks a parent to buy a PlayStation, and if are not into teach
they simple look up for PlayStation and instantly realise PlayStation 3 is the
latest, and PlayStation 4 will be better than 3. They won't even bother
checking for specs, which if they do, are again number, which increments
orderly over the years! Just by learning the names and release dates.

All brand should follow this strategy.

Should companies name their product in order to make it easier for the
consumer to make a purchase?

